# Jewish Diabetes Support Group



## SineadJewishCare (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi,

I hope you don't mind me posting here. I just wanted to let you know about a support group for Jewish people with Diabetes which is going to be held on Thursday March 1st at 2.00pm at the Martin B Cohen Centre for Wellbeing in Edgware, London. 

It's the first meeting of this group, which is open to all Jewish people with Diabetes and their families and friends. The aim is to provide a space for people to swap tips and share experiences with those in similar situation. The group is facilitated by Jewish Care and run in association with Diabetes UK. 

For more information, to confirm your attendance, or to register your interest for upcoming dates (if you're unable to make it on March 1st) please contact us. You can use the contact details on the flyer for the event, which you can find at this link: http://www.jewishcare.org/martin-b-cohen

The Martin B Cohen Centre for Wellbeing is located on Gould Way, off Deansbrook Road, Edgware, Middlesex, HA8 9BG. 

Many thanks,

Sinead (Jewish Care)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Sinead, welcome to the forum  I hope that you get a good turnout for your group meeting


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi sinead. Welcome 

Are you able to provide help and advice UK wide or only for London based diabetics ?

Rob


----------



## imtrying (Feb 24, 2012)

I used to work at Jewish Care!! (not Jewish though)

Welcome Sinead!


----------

